# Sock Monkey Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

A customer dropped this one off for me, sock monkey fabrics, so I quilted sock monkeys on it .


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG IM so amazed by your talents!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! That is beautiful work from both of you.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:sing::sing::sing:
That is way toooooo cute ......
I LOVE...LUV...LOVE ...IT.........
bopeep


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Gosh....you are so darn good!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Those are cute!

Do you have a computerized setup or do you do something like this free-hand/pantograph? I'm not sure I could ever follow something this detailed from a pantograph, no matter how much practice I had!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you... it's a pantograph. No computer, I wish!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS your pictures.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is just adorable! I have never seen sock monkey fabric. And I am sure she was really pleased with your sock monkey quilting. What a wonderful and creative idea.


----------

